# When I grow up...



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

What did you want to be when you were little? Did you stray far from it?

I wanted to be a vet, really wish I stuck with it. I'm a Purchasing Manager at a OEM.. So I'm way off lol.


----------



## wellington (Oct 20, 2015)

LOL I too wanted to be a vet or a dolphin trainer. I didn't do the vet thing, I would never handle putting animals down for the wrong reasons. So I worked for one instead and still didn't handle the deaths well. The dolphin thing, well my swimming under water skills aren't good as I have to hold my nose or I almost drown myself
Had many jobs, that mainly worked with dogs


----------



## leigti (Oct 20, 2015)

I wanted to be a vet also  but my vision got too bad so I couldn't do it. I ended up doing physical therapy, for people that is, don't really need to see to do that. I've always had animals of one sort or another and I always will.


----------



## Tom (Oct 20, 2015)

I said I wanted to make as much money as possible for doing as little "work" as possible.

I think I succeeded.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

wellington said:


> LOL I too wanted to be a vet or a dolphin trainer. I didn't do the vet thing, I would never handle putting animals down for the wrong reasons. So I worked for one instead and still didn't handle the deaths well. The dolphin thing, well my swimming under water skills aren't good as I have to hold my nose or I almost drown myself
> Had many jobs, that mainly worked with dogs


At least you kinda stayed with animals! Yea, that would probably be the hardest part of being a vet


----------



## keepergale (Oct 20, 2015)

I still haven't grown up.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

Tom said:


> I said I wanted to make as much money as possible for doing as little "work" as possible.
> 
> I think I succeeded.



Hi five you!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 20, 2015)

keepergale said:


> I still haven't grown up.


I love it! Haha, I'm not sure I have yet either.


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Oct 20, 2015)

I wanted to be a vet too but right now I am in college studying to become an ecologist. Not the same but hey, I still get to work with animals!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 21, 2015)

Funny, isn't it? 
How many of us animal lovers wanted to be vets from an early age but didn't.
I, too wanted to be a vet, or a paleontologist, wanted to retire before I was 40 became the latter and did retire before 40!


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 21, 2015)

I wanted to be a vet but I wasn't smart enough. 

So I became a mom instead, lol. Now I babysit a six month old.


----------



## wellington (Oct 21, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I wanted to be a vet but I wasn't smart enough.
> 
> So I became a mom instead, lol. Now I babysit a six month old.


You have the tuffest job there is and really one of the most important. I'm a mom to one. He is now 18. So far I (we) didn't do bad.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I wanted to be a vet but I wasn't smart enough.
> 
> So I became a mom instead, lol. Now I babysit a six month old.



LMAO! This made me chuckle out loud! I still want to be a vet, I just don't have what it takes right now. I have a 9 year old, almost 7 year old and fked around and now we have a 1 year old too! LOL! FACTORY CLOSED.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Funny, isn't it?
> How many of us animal lovers wanted to be vets from an early age but didn't.
> I, too wanted to be a vet, or a paleontologist, wanted to retire before I was 40 became the latter and did retire before 40!



It really is! 
Very cool! I want to retire before 40 too! I don't see that happening for me just yet, unless.... I win the lotto, but, I have to play it to win it! haha!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenny & Tort said:


> I wanted to be a vet too but right now I am in college studying to become an ecologist. Not the same but hey, I still get to work with animals!



Ecologist, very very cool! I bet its a lot of school huh?


----------



## lisa127 (Oct 21, 2015)

When peogle
asked if said I wanted to be a turtle trainer. I didn't stray too far but it doesn't pay the bills!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

lisa127 said:


> When peogle
> asked if said I wanted to be a turtle trainer. I didn't stray too far but it doesn't pay the bills!


So you've been a friend to the torts for a long time! Cool!


----------



## Jenny & Tort (Oct 21, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Ecologist, very very cool! I bet its a lot of school huh?



Only 6 years. A lot of debt is what it really means.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

Jenny & Tort said:


> Only 6 years. A lot of debt is what it really means.


LOL~ isn't that the dang truth!


----------



## Lyn W (Oct 21, 2015)

I wanted and still want to be a kept woman!

Well.......I can dream!!


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Oct 21, 2015)

I wanted to work in Africa at an animal sanctuary - still do want to do it 
But right now I work in resource planning as a data analyst... Yawn


----------



## harris (Oct 21, 2015)

A ROCKSTAR!

I started at the company I currently work my first day out of high school in 1985. I was in a band at the time. The plan was to be here for only one year until 2 other members of the band graduated the following year. Then we were moving to LA to make it BIG! I'm still waiting............

However I'm very happy with where I'm at today. I worked my way up through the company and consider myself very lucky to have a job like this (Manufacturing Mgr), having never completed my full education after H.S.


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 21, 2015)

wellington said:


> You have the tuffest job there is and really one of the most important. I'm a mom to one. He is now 18. So far I (we) didn't do bad.


I have three teenaged boys, I get to babysit a little girl now and it's awesome!


Good practice for all those granddaughters my sons have been ordered to provide me.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 21, 2015)

I always wanted to be a photographer or to work with animals. Guess what? I've done both. I spent 7 years as a vet tech and now I do photography full time. (Click for pretty things) Working with animals was wonderful, but I have serious wanderlust and wanted a job where i could travel. Helllllo self employment! Now I just need to corner the market on family photos that include tortoises and my dream will be realized completely.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

harris said:


> A ROCKSTAR!
> 
> I started at the company I currently work my first day out of high school in 1985. I was in a band at the time. The plan was to be here for only one year until 2 other members of the band graduated the following year. Then we were moving to LA to make it BIG! I'm still waiting............
> 
> However I'm very happy with where I'm at today. I worked my way up through the company and consider myself very lucky to have a job like this (Manufacturing Mgr), having never completed my full education after H.S.


Good job!
Same story for me, I climbed the ladder up! Good for you


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> I have three teenaged boys, I get to babysit a little girl now and it's awesome!
> 
> 
> Good practice for all those granddaughters my sons have been ordered to provide me.


I have 3 little boys, and I'm giving the same orders you have, granddaughters!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 21, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I always wanted to be a photographer or to work with animals. Guess what? I've done both. I spent 7 years as a vet tech and now I do photography full time. (Click for pretty things) Working with animals was wonderful, but I have serious wanderlust and wanted a job where i could travel. Helllllo self employment! Now I just need to corner the market on family photos that include tortoises and my dream will be realized completely.


Very awesome indeed!!! I love taking pictures, love it.. I took a digital photography class for fun. Landscapes, nature and microshots are my fav. I don't like taking pics of people.. I find it boring lol


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2015)

I am not sure what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 22, 2015)

I always wanted to be Shaggy from Scooby Doo,.... There is still hope if I can find the right dog and the right friends..... and a van!


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 22, 2015)

lmao!


----------



## MPRC (Oct 22, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> I don't like taking pics of people.. I find it boring lol



This is what pays the bills so I can afford to go on trips and do landscapes, sunrises and scuba/rafting/rock climbing/mountain biking photos.


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 22, 2015)

Not sure on what I want to be.
One things for sure though, I DEFINITELY want to work with animals.

I love the idea of the airline animal part, checking on the animals, the paperwork and sending them on their way. 
Or a zoo keeper  not sure yet


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 22, 2015)

I always wanted to be a mailman, for some really weird reason! 
Currently going to college, but I don't what I want my major to be.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 22, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I always wanted to be a mailman, for some really weird reason!
> Currently going to college, but I don't what I want my major to be.


Geography?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 22, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Geography?


Interesting, but not for me


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 22, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Interesting, but not for me


Necessary for a postman, I expect.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 22, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I always wanted to be a mailman, for some really weird reason!
> Currently going to college, but I don't what I want my major to be.


Lol that's interesting. Good mailmen get awesome xmas gifts, lots of them too!


----------



## Dkozi7 (Oct 22, 2015)

I wanted to be a vet and interned at Atlanta zoo from age 13-18. Learned they paid minimum wage and had people with masters and associates working for free. Knew I couldn't support a family and now work for a bunch of attorney's. Smh! Starting out at 19 made it difficult. Funny how life directs you. I coped with skydiving, 75 jumps and counting. Don't live without jumping at least once !


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 22, 2015)

Dkozi7 said:


> I wanted to be a vet and interned at Atlanta zoo from age 13-18. Learned they paid minimum wage and had people with masters and associates working for free. Knew I couldn't support a family and now work for a bunch of attorney's. Smh! Starting out at 19 made it difficult. Funny how life directs you. I coped with skydiving, 75 jumps and counting. Don't live without jumping at least once !


I could never! The down on a rollercoaster is the only thing that really scares me, I imagine skydiving to be that feeling x100!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## thehowards (Oct 23, 2015)

I wanted to be a vet or a pilot I am fascinated with flying. 



Lexiii said:


> I wanted to be a vet but I wasn't smart enough.
> 
> So I became a mom instead, lol. Now I babysit a six month old.



It's not baby sitting if it's your own child I too am a stay at home parent of my 1.5 year old girl Evelyn.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2015)

I wanted to play professional football. I got injured in college and got cut.
I studied art.........now I work on industrial engines and transmissions.
I married a girl I knew for over 20 years. It lasted 6 months. I married a girl that after we dated just twice, we moved in together and it's still good 17 years later.
Life is a mystery one day to the next.


----------



## jeffjeff (Oct 23, 2015)

I wanted to be a fisherman and now own a fishing tackle shop so not to far off.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 23, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wanted to play professional football. I got injured in college and got cut.
> I studied art.........now I work on industrial engines and transmissions.
> I married a girl I knew for over 20 years. It lasted 6 months. I married a girl that after we dated just twice, we moved in together and it's still good 17 years later.
> Life is a mystery one day to the next.



Amazing!
I married my high school sweetheart, on 10/27 we're celebrating our 15 years of i love you! haha. AND on 10/27 I get my anniversary present.. A CHERRY HEAD! WHAT WHAT WHAT!

I dont foresee me getting divorced.. but then again, i didnt want children either and i have 3.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 23, 2015)

jeffjeff said:


> I wanted to be a fisherman and now own a fishing tackle shop so not to far off.


Really cool! You stayed right on point!


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 23, 2015)

I wanted to be a zoologist. Ended up in Law Enforcement where I met my husband. We're both retired with two great kids, but I just couldn't stay home so I work for a Boar's Head distributor now. Gotta always keep busy..lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2015)

Ahh, retirement.
That's something else that I was so sure about.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 23, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I wanted to play professional football. I got injured in college and got cut.
> I studied art.........now I work on industrial engines and transmissions.
> I married a girl I knew for over 20 years. It lasted 6 months. I married a girl that after we dated just twice, we moved in together and it's still good 17 years later.
> Life is a mystery one day to the next.


(Injured and just not very fast/great at it. Since we're being honest.)


----------



## Foursteels (Oct 23, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ahh, retirement.
> That's something else that I was so sure about.




You have motorcycles....that's as good as retirement


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 23, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> Amazing!
> I married my high school sweetheart, on 10/27 we're celebrating our 15 years of i love you! haha. AND on 10/27 I get my anniversary present.. A CHERRY HEAD! WHAT WHAT WHAT!
> 
> I dont foresee me getting divorced.. but then again, i didnt want children either and i have 3.



Hello, an interesting post.  And....... for 27th October, please allow me to say:






And may you live HAPPILY EVER AFTER!


----------



## Lexiii (Oct 23, 2015)

thehowards said:


> I wanted to be a vet or a pilot I am fascinated with flying.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not baby sitting if it's your own child I too am a stay at home parent of my 1.5 year old girl Evelyn.


It's not my child. I am actually babysitting. I was a stay at home mom for almost 20 years.


----------



## thehowards (Oct 23, 2015)

Lexiii said:


> It's not my child. I am actually babysitting. I was a stay at home mom for almost 20 years.



Ahh I see say the blind man


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 23, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hello, an interesting post.  And....... for 27th October, please allow me to say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you <333


----------

